# An unexpected surprise



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

I intended on having a good look about for spiders during one of my recent mallee trips as its a little outside of scorpion season. I wasn't disappointed. I found a burrow entrance about the size of a 20c piece amongst leaf litter underneath some mallee trees and dug it up. Gradually and very carefully making my way to the base, it wasnt too long before I noticed a pair of legs sticking out of the soil and I knew right away I was looking at a tarantula - WooHoo! I was in awe. I knew they had been found in SA, but wasnt aware they came this far south. I now know they have been recorded from NW Victoria and my location was NW of there, so it wasnt a southern record, but, nonetheless an amazing find. Continued searching did not locate any more, but I did manage to discover a couple of undescribed species of other spiders in the process. 
This tarantula is most likely _Selenotholus stirlingi _(formerly in the genus _Selenocosmia_). This one may not quite be an adult as yet, at only about 40mm body length.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 10, 2008)

*Awsome find. And nice shoots.*


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome find mark. did you get any photos of the burrow entrance so i might be able to find one next trip.


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Awesome find mark. did you get any photos of the burrow entrance so i might be able to find one next trip.


 

Not of the burrow itself as I was not expecting a theraphosid. Basically just mallee scrub on softish dune sand. The burrow was in leaf litter under a typical mallee tree, hole about the size of a 20c piece.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 10, 2008)

What were the other spiders you saw?Cheers
Any ideas what this one is. It wasnt found near water and was fairly Quick like a Swift.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 10, 2008)

Fantastic photos, what camera and lense are you using?


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> What were the other spiders you saw?Cheers
> Any ideas what this one is. It wasnt found near water and was fairly Quick like a Swift.


 
I'm not familiar with that spider...generally I need help with most spiders, I'm a scorpiologist, my spider knowledge is pretty limited. Other spiders I found were ID by SA museum as being 2 undescribed species of Lycosid

This is one of them.......






My what big eyes you have. 2x stereo vision - front and sides





The male of the species:


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Fantastic photos, what camera and lense are you using?


 
Thanks......I use a Nikon D50 digital SLR with macro lens, Kiron 105mm (X1.52) f2.8 1:1 + Metz 45CT4 flash gun.


----------



## Justdriftnby (Jul 10, 2008)

Mate I just want to congratulate you on some fantastic photos, the detail is beyond words, Well Done


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 10, 2008)

Wicked photo. I took a photo of a Eriophora Transmarina in my front yard.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ch-picture302-4-eyes-hiding-wheel-weaver.html
Hope this works


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wicked photo. I took a photo of a Eriophora Transmarina in my front yard.
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ch-picture302-4-eyes-hiding-wheel-weaver.html
> Hope this works


 

Quite a good shot...if you run a levels adjustment over it, you could make it pop. Very similar to the bird-dropping spider..


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

Justdriftnby said:


> Mate I just want to congratulate you on some fantastic photos, the detail is beyond words, Well Done


 

Thankyou.....


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's a bird dung


----------



## urodacus_au (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice one Newt, good find. Ive found similar animals over here in WA. Seem to be few and far between on the ground, the burrows are obvious but spread out. Nowhere near the density that some of the other Mygals and Urodacids can be found in.

The Lycosid photos are unreal, the white background really brings out the detail.
Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

urodacus_au said:


> Nice one Newt, good find. Ive found similar animals over here in WA. Seem to be few and far between on the ground, the burrows are obvious but spread out. Nowhere near the density that some of the other Mygals and Urodacids can be found in.
> 
> The Lycosid photos are unreal, the white background really brings out the detail.
> Cheers
> Jordan


 
Hey Jordan....How is ya? You absolutely sure you have found T's in WA??? Any images?


----------



## urodacus_au (Jul 10, 2008)

Found them in a couple of places, a good 1000kms apart though  I might have an old photo of one of the first i found only a few hours from Perth, never got the chance to take more, DEC took the female when they raided.

See what i can find.....
Jordan


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

urodacus_au said:


> Found them in a couple of places, a good 1000kms apart though  I might have an old photo of one of the first i found only a few hours from Perth, never got the chance to take more, DEC took the female when they raided.
> 
> See what i can find.....
> Jordan


 

Thats very interesting, I wasnt aware T's were found in WA, especially not southern WA. Is it likely to be _stirlingi_?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

cool.I love feeding the trapdoors and the really big ones with the yellow webs ants.They are soooooooo fast


----------



## urodacus_au (Jul 10, 2008)

I always figured them to be stirlingi or something similar but didnt get the chance to really have a look. I havent done much with the inverts lately, hard to get involved with DEC's rediculous laws.

Heres an old, crappy pic of a female Thera from a few hours east of Perth.....






I know people in the herp game who have come across Theras in areas where i have found them, they seem to have a fairly wide range but can be patchy.
Jordan


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 10, 2008)

Crikey, they are far more widespread than I thought. I wonder if anyone has ever looked closely at them? Thanks Jordan....has shown me something.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jul 10, 2008)

Havent heard of anyone looking at them but i dont keep in touch nowadays. To give you an idea i have seen them near Kumarina aswell, fairly serious distribution. Ill put some more effort in next time and get you some reasonable pics.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## hornet (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pics guys. I know t's are found in northern WA but this is the first i have heard of them being in southern WA altho it doesnt really suprise me with the range of Selenotholus


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 11, 2008)

thats a incredible collection of photo's thankyou for sharing....wonderful way to wake up!...yaaawwwnnn!!!


----------



## Earthling (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful animals. Thanks for sharing.
Quick question. I did a search and couldnt find much, but are trapdoor spiders Selenotholus as well?


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 11, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Beautiful animals. Thanks for sharing.
> Quick question. I did a search and couldnt find much, but are trapdoor spiders Selenotholus as well?


 
NO...tarantulas are not referred to as trap-door spiders, they are covered by different families of spiders. I'm not aware of any tarantulas that build a trap door.


----------



## Earthling (Jul 11, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> NO...tarantulas are not referred to as trap-door spiders, they are covered by different families of spiders. I'm not aware of any tarantulas that build a trap door.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> NO...tarantulas are not referred to as trap-door spiders, they are covered by different families of spiders. I'm not aware of any tarantulas that build a trap door.


 

actually mark a few of my trappys dont build trapdoors, and alot i find dont have trapdoors either. i know of quite a few that have burrows just like a T. My 2 biggest and best trappys have doors though.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 11, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> What were the other spiders you saw?Cheers
> Any ideas what this one is. It wasnt found near water and was fairly Quick like a Swift.


 

hey mate, looks like a nursery web or water spider IMO.. the head looks a bit netcaster-ish though not sure mate. to me looks like a nursery web the most. 

Steve k


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 11, 2008)

I am not a fan of spiders!
But the quality of your photos are amazing!


----------



## jessb (Jul 11, 2008)

Mark Newton said:


> I'm not familiar with that spider...generally I need help with most spiders, I'm a scorpiologist, my spider knowledge is pretty limited. Other spiders I found were ID by SA museum as being 2 undescribed species of Lycosid
> 
> This is one of them.......
> 
> ...


 

OMG I think I am going to vomit... :shock:

But amazing photos!


----------

